# Brueggergosman - Mahler mvmt III. from Lieder eines fahrenden gesellen



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Just learned of this singer today. Found this on Youtube and thought I'd see what singer's think of Brueggergosman. What is her 'fach'? Spinto? Also, this reduced orchestra is superb, I think. What about you?


----------

